# Mercedes CLK230 Cabrio 2000 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

CLK 230 Cabrio from 2000 came first for repairing the soft top and the owner was interested to bring the finish up , so it was agreed to do a full work.


























Finish butchered with holograms and swirls


























Too agressive washes and this is the result...










Heavy dented and scratched rimms , needed some refurbishing job.










After the soft top repaired the works begin.










The usual before and after paint correction shots













































































Front



























































Bumper


















Sideways












































































































As long the hours (days) went by the car looked much better

Trunk.



































































Soft top cover


















Rimms and co.


























Motor


























New badges


















Some 5050 from the interior with 12 anos


























During the removal of the seats , the rear ones were ready










Some details that arent much showed in pics but never forgotten to do.











































Interior ready


































Show off with Meguiars #16



































































Not a very sunny day but we have the luck to find some spots






















































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Great work Rui!:thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work as always Rui, the holograms and swirls looked very bad, some great flake pop after the correction.


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Respect ! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Rui, once again you've transformed the car! Love the colour combo of paint and interior, but i can't understand the blue roof?!?! 

Either way, the work is fantastic!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DAREM said:


> Great work Rui!:thumb:





Mad Ad said:


> Awesome work as always Rui, the holograms and swirls looked very bad, some great flake pop after the correction.





himpe said:


> Respect ! :thumb:





JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing Rui, once again you've transformed the car! Love the colour combo of paint and interior, but i can't understand the blue roof?!?!
> 
> Either way, the work is fantastic!


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work great improvement


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

lisaclio said:


> nice work great improvement


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing job as usual :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> Amazing job as usual :thumb:


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is an excellent work there Racer. 
I am currently working on an SL320, nearly same year as this CLK and I can tell the effort you went through correcting this paint. Congrats!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mickspy said:


> That is an excellent work there Racer.
> I am currently working on an SL320, nearly same year as this CLK and I can tell the effort you went through correcting this paint. Congrats!!


Yes its very hard clear coat and the car was heavily scratched , thanks :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bravo Rui ,as usual so great work my friend


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

As usual great work Rui, you are the best Detailer in Portugal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Bravo Rui ,as usual so great work my friend





tonyy said:


> Fantastic turnaround





VMP said:


> As usual great work Rui, you are the best Detailer in Portugal


Thanks guys and the next one to be presented , a lovely 996 C4 Cabrio :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job from the professional detailer called Rui :thumb:

Ecellente !

Mario*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Rui! The car has been completely transformed.:thumb:

John.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Another top job from the professional detailer called Rui :thumb:
> 
> Ecellente !
> 
> Mario*





scooby73 said:


> Superb work Rui! The car has been completely transformed.:thumb:
> 
> John.


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------

